# Extreme Outbackin



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So, as far as I'm concerned you WIN the Extreme Outback'n contest.

I MUST show my wife this picture so we won't have anything to complain about next time she "thinks" she is cold while camping...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, that's my kind of camping! I love it! Sounds like it was quite an adventure. And I have to show my wife the pictures so she sees what to look forward to. We all love camping in the snow.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you think deer know when opening day is? Sound like they do.

I showed my wife the pictures and asked her if she would like to camp like that, and her reply was something about a cold day in he--
"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

What an awsome trip.......









You canoe'd in that?????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m speechless, camping in those conditions









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ron,

Sounds like you had a good trip! Enjoyed the "EXTREME OUTBACKIN" pics, even though I did have to put on a coat to view them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like fun.

I sacrifice some of the heat to keep the moisture down in the trailer. I open a couple of vents an inch or so and set the heat to 63. Lots of the moisture in the trailer goes out the vents but I do use more propane.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Z-Family,
Now that's my kind of camping!! When I finally wind up getting myself an Outback I intend to camp in winter. It'll be a big step up from the canvas spike tent we use now. Glad to know other folks use the OB in winter.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW! We visit the U.P. every year (Hiawatha Sportsmen Club members), but never in the snow! Beautiful pics! Congrats on Outbacking in extreme conditions. Wish you could have come back with a buck. Can't wait to share these pics with my husband (he's a hunter and loves the U.P.), but I'm afraid it will give him ideas!!!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, that's great. I have done my share of deer hunting. But nothing like that. I live in sunny southern CA. The good thing about hunitng in the snow, your beer stays real cold!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. How did you keep ice off your paddles and canoe.
did you need you refrigerator?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool pictures. But what's all the white stuff? Looks cold









Congrats on an awsome trip


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob,

Quite an adventure you had. At our Hartwick Rally you told us you would be U.P. hunting with the Outback, but I bet you didn't plan on the wind and snow. No buck, but plenty of fun just the same.









Happy holidays to you, Colleen and your kids.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

You had me right up to the canoeing part...
Are you NUTS!









Just kidding! Sounds like a fun time, but I hope the ice didn't damage your slide seals when you pulled them in. You might want to take a close look at them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

O.K. you are the Extreme Outbacker in my book








Glad you had an enjoyable trip.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> O.K. you are the Extreme Outbacker in my book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a you had a great trip









Awesome pics!!!!

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rob

what an awesome hunting trip, even though no buck.

thanks for sharing the pictures









darrel


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

I was in the U.P for deer hunting about 30 miles noth of Esky. Just east of Rock with my FIL and BIL's. Had a great week 6 Bucks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Gee Rob ,
When we met you at Hartwick Pines, I thought you where a quiet mellow guy.







You told us you where going up to the UP to hunt. Winter canoeing ....interesting. We did some canoeing on a snowy April day on the Pine River.








I am impressed now. Outbacking in the extreme. Rob the Adventurer







. I bet Colleen was home with the twins ....SHOPPING









Jan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

